# Extension Cable for Edifier S350DB



## Verbatim (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi!

My Edifier S350DB right speaker D-Sub cable is to short for my needs so i need extender but which cable will be right and will work ?  I read that not all cables will work fow example VGA cables.


So far i need this cable but in my region i can't find it. Maybe someone can tell the name or code of cable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2019)

From what i remember - Logitech had something similar for their control pod on their old Z-5500 units. afaik nobody has ever managed to find an extension that worked and one was never produced by Logitech.

Your best bet would be to contact Edifier directly to see if they can help you. If speakers as popular as the Z-5500s didnt have a working extension, I dont think you have much luck but maybe Edifier is different since they are from China


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 10, 2019)

I read that with Z623 there was cable that worked. But that cable seems to be is not often found.


			How Can I Extend the Length of my Logitech Z623 Satellite Speaker Connection? | Amphenol Cables on Demand (www.CablesOnDemand.com) Blog


----------

